

Open In MacVim Button for Finder - oscardelben
http://oscardelben.com/open-in-macvim

======
TrevorBurnham
I use DTerm for this sort of thing. I wrote a blog post on my DTerm workflow
over at <http://iterative.ly/dterm-the-macs-missing-command-line>

